# parts on Ebay great news!!



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

Yipee, scored on the exact parts I wanted on Ebay. It was suspisiously like pre-ordained destiny the way I found my curtis 1231c controller listed on Ebay for a starting bid of $700. Further distiny occured when I privately e-mailed the seller ( I first tried to e-mail through ebay but of course their site was censored), and found out that he also had the zivan battery cahrger that I wanted, and controll box complete with 2 albright sw 200 contactors wired with relays and vacume pump for breaks, already installed in a plug and play fashon. I won the bid and made a private purchase and ender up paying around $2,000 for aprox. $3,500, hope everything works. should be here in about a week will,post than. Things are moving quickly now................


----------

